# Pelican Hydraulic fluid??



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I am curious to know if there are other options you can safely use for pelican hydraulic fluid. The stuff that I buy from the Elgin supplier is quite spendy(I know everything is) but was hoping for a good alternative that is cheaper and still won't hurt the pumps. Thanks for any info..


----------



## W.F.D. Plower (Jul 14, 2007)

I use the hydralic oil from TSC in my Johnston. They are not hight tech pumps. Indoor equipment(loaders,forklifts) use vegtable oil when around food.


----------

